# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Fikje e kompjuterit per 1 sekonde.

## benseven11

Mund te fiket kompjuteri ne 1 sekonde,pa u vonuar fare duke bere ndryshimet me poshte regjister..
Klik start/run/regedit/ok Do hapet regjistri.Figure me e madhe.
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/5eab962366.jpg

----------


## valdetshala

Beni a bën një pyetje?? A e preferon ti ketë Fikje ne ketë mënyre???

----------


## vasi

ne fund mua me del 20000,,,,si te bej te lutem

----------


## Force-Intruder

Keto tricks nuk jane gjithmone nje gje e mire. Ndonjehere do perfundojne qe do mbyllesh PC pa e patur mendjen edhe do korruptosh ndonje file te hapur. Edhe services ka nje arsye perse tentohen te behen "stop" dhe jo "kill". Sherbime si i indeksimit, backup, background defragmentation, dhe sherbime te ndryshme update, perfshire ate te windows, nuk reagojne mire ndaj ketyre gjerave.

Meqe ra fjala kam nje *metode me e fik PC ne 0.4 sekonda*

Mjetet e Nevojshme : *Nje Pince.*

Menyra : *Kur mbaroni pune, prisni me pince kabllin e fuqise qe hyn ne PC tuaj!*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

> Keto tricks nuk jane gjithmone nje gje e mire. Ndonjehere do perfundojne qe do mbyllesh PC pa e patur mendjen edhe do korruptosh ndonje file te hapur. Edhe services ka nje arsye perse tentohen te behen "stop" dhe jo "kill". Sherbime si i indeksimit, backup, background defragmentation, dhe sherbime te ndryshme update, perfshire ate te windows, nuk reagojne mire ndaj ketyre gjerave.
> 
> Meqe ra fjala kam nje *metode me e fik PC ne 0.4 sekonda*
> 
> Mjetet e Nevojshme : *Nje Pince.*
> 
> Menyra : *Kur mbaroni pune, prisni me pince kabllin e fuqise qe hyn ne PC tuaj!*


dhe pastaj te perplasesh mbas murit keshtu thua ti  :ngerdheshje:  

mire pc kane kabllin po lap-topet lol  :perqeshje:

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Akoma nuk e ka gjet per laptopet.

----------


## fattlumi

> Keto tricks nuk jane gjithmone nje gje e mire. Ndonjehere do perfundojne qe do mbyllesh PC pa e patur mendjen edhe do korruptosh ndonje file te hapur. Edhe services ka nje arsye perse tentohen te behen "stop" dhe jo "kill". Sherbime si i indeksimit, backup, background defragmentation, dhe sherbime te ndryshme update, perfshire ate te windows, nuk reagojne mire ndaj ketyre gjerave.
> 
> Meqe ra fjala kam nje *metode me e fik PC ne 0.4 sekonda*
> 
> Mjetet e Nevojshme : *Nje Pince.*
> 
> Menyra : *Kur mbaroni pune, prisni me pince kabllin e fuqise qe hyn ne PC tuaj!*


Ne Kosove ske nevoje as per kete hiq.
Ne Kosove KEK-u perkujdeset qe per 0.01 sec te ta ndal PC-ne  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## don lico

Tashi benseven11 ka dhene nje opsion qe dikujt mund t'i hyje ne pune, heshtja e tij kundrejt pyetjes se valdeshales do te thote qe benseven11 ne kompjuterin e tij nuk ka windows por ndonje linux qe me sa di une ska regedit.

Komentet e tjera skane nevoje per sqarim por sa per shaka ajo puna e pincave zgjat me shume se duhet 2 minuta t'i gjesh dhe nja 4 minuta ta keputesh ate kabullin.

Per vllezrit kosovare i lutem t'i bejne shume te fala KEK-ut nga Riqi Martin ^_^

----------


## benseven11

Shtese:Sipas figures ketu (posti pare). 
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/5eab962366.jpg
Klik perpara control set 001
dhe perpara control set 002
Behen veprimet si ne figuren poshte.
Per te treja control set wait to kill servis duhet jete 1000.

----------


## Apollyon

I krijon ndonje problem lap topit kjo gje?

----------


## Apollyon

Edhe un e paskam 20000 cne kshu?

----------


## Baptist

> >>> Akoma nuk e ka gjet per laptopet.


5 sekonda, mban buttonin 'ndrydhur' [dikush preferon dhe 'shtypur'] - dhe fiket. 
(kete interval ka gjase se  mund ta shkurtosh ne bios, por nuk ua preferoj). E njejta procedure vlene edhe per desktop.

----------


## nani91

keshtu me e ndal per 1 sek  shkatrrohet HD   shok

----------


## autotune

Kill OS, vetem kur skom qare, nuk e shoh te preferushme as reset as shutdown, mundesit te korruptohet diqka ne start up jan te mdhaja.

----------


## benseven11

Kjo metode nuk ka  asnje rrezik.
Modifikohet rregjistri qe windowsi ta fike komjuterin me shpejt,zvogeloje kohen.Windowsi e fik kompjuterin per ty, duke terminuar gjithe serviset,procese aktive te vetat dhe te huaja ne taskmanaxher,pra fikja e komputerit eshte e rregullt.
Eshte me rrezik te prishet windowsi ne  rastet e nderhyrjeve nga jashte si
heqja e kabllit te rrymes nga priza ne mur,kur kompjuri eshte i hapur,ose fikja e kompjuterit duke shtypur celin off mbrapa power supply(ushqyesit te rrymes),mbrapa kompjuterit,kur je duke punuar ne windows.

----------

